# Hamilton vs Oris vs Tag Heuer vs Mido vs Movado vs Tissot



## abs5394

I'm looking for a watch between 1-3k. I can't quite afford an Omega or Breitling, so I'm looking at watches just a tier below. What are your guys' opinions on the ranking of these brands. As well as quality, fit/finish, and "prestige" or "wow" factor.


----------



## hub6152

In order TAG/Oris, Hamilton, Mido/Movado/Tissot. 

Oris still independent so on a par with TAG that are higher in the Swatch hierarchy than the others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abs5394

would you say oris is pretty well known in the real world? (not just on websites such as this)


----------



## rreimer91

hub6152 said:


> In order TAG/Oris, Hamilton, Mido/Movado/Tissot.


I'd agree with that order.

But at $1-$3k, there are lot of other options I like better from a brand, quality and wow perspective. For new, how about Nomos, Sinn, Damasko, Tourby, Stowa or even some Tudors? If you go gray market, you can get a lot more Tudors and some Breitling and Omegas. Go gently used, you can do more Breitlings, Omegas, plus even some IWCs and maybe some Zeniths. I have been going down the gently used path lately and it is working well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

rreimer91 said:


> I'd agree with that order.
> 
> But at $1-$3k, there are lot of other options I like better from a brand, quality and wow perspective. For new, how about Nomos, Sinn, Damasko, Tourby, Stowa or even some Tudors? If you go gray market, you can a lot more Tudors and some Breitling and Omegas. Go gently used, you can do more Breitlings, Omegas, plus even some IWCs and maybe some Zeniths. I have been going down the gently used path lately and it is working well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more. I'm into Sinn and bought two of my three used. Also bought a Zenith El-Primero for about $1k. Gorgeous watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abs5394

zenith for 1k? what a steal! which grey market dealers do you recommend?


----------



## yankeexpress

Oris would be my choice. Certina and Tissot next.


----------



## hub6152

abs5394 said:


> zenith for 1k? what a steal! which grey market dealers do you recommend?


Not a new one. Is from 2003/4. And totally got my maths wrong duh!! Actually was $2k - sorry!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

But out of those brands listed Oris would also be my first choice in most cases. However some Hamilton's are very attractive - so much so I already preordered their '68 Intramatic that's coming soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne

1.Oris
2.Tag Heur
3.Hamilton 
4.Mido
5.Tissot

Dead Last.Movado

In that order. For $1-3k you should also consider Nomos with their in-house German movements.
If you are interested in a tougher watch with some innovative tech then consider Damasko.
























(Not my pics)


----------



## anarasanen

Many seem to rank Hamilton higher than Mido. Please explain why.


----------



## yankeexpress

anarasanen said:


> Many seem to rank Hamilton higher than Mido. Please explain why.


While I am not one of the "many", hammie quality does not nearly match hammies prices:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/bad-jomashop-experience-4330154.html

In other words, IMHO they sell $500 watches for far more MSRP.


----------



## hub6152

yankeexpress said:


> While I am not one of the "many", hammie quality does not nearly match hammies prices:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/bad-jomashop-experience-4330154.html
> 
> In other words, IMHO they sell $500 watches for far more MSRP.


I disagree with that and not because I'm an H fan per se. Jomashop shouldn't be the basis to judge Hamilton as a brand since they're selling off surplus stocks rather like Ashford.

Yes some of Hamiltons range are rather cheaply made but others are not. Many of the Hamilton vintage style watches feature fully heat blued hands which are not a cheap tacky thing at all.

The brand is positioned between Longines and Tissot in the Swatch group so they benefit from a higher grade of ETA movement in many of their watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

hub6152 said:


> I disagree with that and not because I'm an H fan per se. Jomashop shouldn't be the basis to judge Hamilton as a brand since they're selling off surplus stocks rather like Ashford.
> 
> Yes some of Hamiltons range are rather cheaply made but others are not. Many of the Hamilton vintage style watches feature fully heat blued hands which are not a cheap tacky thing at all.
> 
> The brand is positioned between Longines and Tissot in the Swatch group so they benefit from a higher grade of ETA movement in many of their watches.


There are several Swiss Made brands equipped with higher grade ETA of comparable quality to hammie that sell in the $400-600USD range.

Not buying hammies vastly inflated prices.


----------



## oztech

Of those brands regardless of ranking Hamilton and Tissot make models that I would wear and of late Hamilton's accuracy for their price point has been outstanding and consistent not sure about Tissot because its been years since I have owned one but they were built tough.


----------



## hub6152

yankeexpress said:


> There are several Swiss Made brands equipped with higher grade ETA of comparable quality to hammie that sell in the $400-600USD range.
> 
> Not buying hammies vastly inflated prices.


I'd love to know what Swiss brands are selling higher grade ETA equipped watches for the prices you just mentioned? Please enlighten!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

Oris is a great choice in this price range, as is Ball. 3k should land you a Seamaster on the grey market...


----------



## abs5394

Interesting discussion, and funny that you linked my bad jomashop/hamilton experience! Yeah I'm really not happy with that lord hamilton jazzmaster, it feels cheap and clunky, and the automatic winding is very loud. Plus that blemish on the dial was very dissappointing, i don't know if that's a fault of hamilton or jomashop. Since the blemish is inside the watch and on the dial, I figure it's a manufacturing defect from hamilton. I feel like joma may be like a "tj maxx, or nordstrom rack", whereby they get "grade B" watches that either had defects or failed some part of the quality control process.


----------



## abs5394

I did just check out Oris at a jeweler and was blown away by the quality. The aquis and traditional diver had incredible fit/finish, quality felt like leaps and bounds over the hamilton (honestyly felt close/equal to tag and omega imo). My opinion: stick to hamiltons that are discounted and stick to their cheaper models like the khaki, don't waste your money on their more expensive models like the lord hamilton.


----------



## Neognosis

None of those brands have any "prestige" outside the WIS community.

Nobody cares. People care about Rolex and that's about it. All anyone who doesn't know anything about watches (most of the population) thinks is that Rolex and omega are the "top brands in the world" and that Rolex is the most expensive.

We easily lose lose sight of the fact that nobody else cares about watches, and somehow Rolex has a mythical prestige among the general population.

I have a hamilton and an oris. My Hamilton was bought gray market from eBay and is due for a service after 3 years. It's a fine watch.

My my oris is new and from an AD. I won't buy from gray market again. I think the oris is a better watch, but I'm probably not objective because I'm still in the honeymoon phase with my oris


----------



## hub6152

abs5394 said:


> Interesting discussion, and funny that you linked my bad jomashop/hamilton experience! Yeah I'm really not happy with that lord hamilton jazzmaster, it feels cheap and clunky, and the automatic winding is very loud. Plus that blemish on the dial was very dissappointing, i don't know if that's a fault of hamilton or jomashop. Since the blemish is inside the watch and on the dial, I figure it's a manufacturing defect from hamilton. I feel like joma may be like a "tj maxx, or nordstrom rack", whereby they get "grade B" watches that either had defects or failed some part of the quality control process.


Firstly you should understand the workings of the 7750 movt that powers the Lord Jazzmaster. This movt has a more noticeably noisy rotor than most other movements such as the 2824 that's in most non Chrono watches since it's a unidirectional winding rotor. That means it only winds in a clockwise direction and freewheels in the other. This is why you'll hear it more, and feel that slight wobble when it's spinning in freewheel. This is common to all 7750's and not a fault but just how they are.

As for the dial fault it's hard to explain. I'd doubt very much that a member of the Swatch group of companies would actually sell off QC failures since that would harm their reputation more than the cost to them of replacing a dial before letting it out of the factory. That's not to say that units do occasionally slip through the QC checks given the volume levels they manufacture.

What Jomashop do sell is surplus inventory that the manufacturers pass to them to offload the huge over production that most Swiss companies are notorious for!

That all said certainly Oris do maintain a higher standard of manufacture over Hamilton simply because they're positioned higher in the market and are not bound by a parent company that own competing brands. Swatch have purposely kept Hamilton at a lower tier to allow Longines to have a place higher up but below Omega. That's why for example Longines get access to the new column wheel ETA 7750 Chrono movts where Hamilton get simpler upgraded 7750's instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T2B

What style of watch are you interested in specifically?

Diver? Everyday wear? Dress watch?

The answer to that may alter the response on which brand I think trumps the rest. (trump as in euchre, not Donald)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeonmyhands05

I agree with Hub6152 , but just picked up a Hamilton Pan euro chronograph and it's amazing ( it is on it's way ) but what i've been reading and reviews it's a top notch model in their line up.


----------



## purekoryo

For around $3K you can still get an omega (I can think of two). However, out of the selections you mentioned, I would definitely put Oris first. I've had an Oris and Tag and saw a noticeable difference in quality (in favor of Oris) at half the price! Currently in search of a hamilton so we'll see how that compares.


----------



## purekoryo

Are you saying that the hammy that you bought from ebay may have been a fake? I bought many watches from the grey market (except ebay) and had good experiences thus far. By the way, great looking Oris!



Neognosis said:


> None of those brands have any "prestige" outside the WIS community.
> 
> Nobody cares. People care about Rolex and that's about it. All anyone who doesn't know anything about watches (most of the population) thinks is that Rolex and omega are the "top brands in the world" and that Rolex is the most expensive.
> 
> We easily lose lose sight of the fact that nobody else cares about watches, and somehow Rolex has a mythical prestige among the general population.
> 
> I have a hamilton and an oris. My Hamilton was bought gray market from eBay and is due for a service after 3 years. It's a fine watch.
> 
> My my oris is new and from an AD. I won't buy from gray market again. I think the oris is a better watch, but I'm probably not objective because I'm still in the honeymoon phase with my oris
> View attachment 11843258


----------



## Neognosis

No, I'm pretty sure it's a real Hamilton. I just think it might have been sitting around for a good while before it came to my hands.

Thank you for the compliment. I really like this Oris. THe bezel is misaligned by 1/2 a click, though. I can live with it.

I think that, ultimately, you have to wear a watch for a few minutes and then pick what moves you. My choices were between a Tudor black bay red, a Tudor black bay 36, the Tudor Ranger, an Oris divers 65 40mm, and the divers 65 42mm.

I set set out to buy one of these, really liking the BB 36 the best from pictures and reviews on YouTube. Arguably, the black bays are of higher perceived quality, prestige, and reputation than the Oris watches.

I tried all 5 on. Within 20 minutes of each other. The black bay 36 was small and didn't move me. The Black Bay red felt like I was wearing a blunt force weapon. The ranger seemed like a gigantic circle. The divers 65 40mm fit and felt the best, but I couldn't commit to the funky indices (I was looking for a versatile, go anywhere watch). Then I tried in the Oris divers 65 42mm. It is a touch too big for my 6 3/4 inch wrist. HOWEVER, it clicked with me. Looking down at it, I knew I would wear this watch for a long time. Despite the size, I just wanted it and had to have it.

So, given that I had no NEED for a timepiece, all the specs went out the window. Quality, brand prestige, price, etc didn't matter, and I had to have the one that made me feel good!


----------



## hub6152

Neognosis said:


> So, given that I had no NEED for a timepiece, all the specs went out the window. Quality, brand prestige, price, etc didn't matter, and I had to have the one that made me feel good!
> 
> View attachment 12005682


And ultimately that's all that really matters in the end. Great choice especially that blue dial. It's a beautiful colour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purekoryo

I agree with wearing it for a few minutes or seeing it in person to set in. that's one thing bad about buying them online and no AD near by, especially buying Seikos from Japan.



Neognosis said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it's a real Hamilton. I just think it might have been sitting around for a good while before it came to my hands.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. I really like this Oris. THe bezel is misaligned by 1/2 a click, though. I can live with it.
> 
> I think that, ultimately, you have to wear a watch for a few minutes and then pick what moves you. My choices were between a Tudor black bay red, a Tudor black bay 36, the Tudor Ranger, an Oris divers 65 40mm, and the divers 65 42mm.
> 
> I set set out to buy one of these, really liking the BB 36 the best from pictures and reviews on YouTube. Arguably, the black bays are of higher perceived quality, prestige, and reputation than the Oris watches.
> 
> I tried all 5 on. Within 20 minutes of each other. The black bay 36 was small and didn't move me. The Black Bay red felt like I was wearing a blunt force weapon. The ranger seemed like a gigantic circle. The divers 65 40mm fit and felt the best, but I couldn't commit to the funky indices (I was looking for a versatile, go anywhere watch). Then I tried in the Oris divers 65 42mm. It is a touch too big for my 6 3/4 inch wrist. HOWEVER, it clicked with me. Looking down at it, I knew I would wear this watch for a long time. Despite the size, I just wanted it and had to have it.
> 
> So, given that I had no NEED for a timepiece, all the specs went out the window. Quality, brand prestige, price, etc didn't matter, and I had to have the one that made me feel good!
> 
> View attachment 12005682


----------



## Shipmate

You should take a look at Fortis. I'd recommend the B-42 and the new Flieger Professional (chronograph or 3-hand versions). You can get these from $700-$1400; with chronographs running at the $1000+ end. I own a B-42 and the ease of reading the time astonishes me. Also, I love the hands and the day/date feature (also proud owner of a Seiko Monster with same feature). The B-42 is my daily watch working at the Pentagon and I get the occasional comment/question about the watch. I also get to tell them how Fortis is used by the Russian Space Program, which peaks folks' interest.


----------



## Mac5

If you are still looking.....
My dream watch is on sale a Jomashop. Falls right in line with your budget too. For me, it definitely has the cool factor as well.

http://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-311-33-42-30-01-001.html


----------



## DavidT2

ConfusedOne said:


> 1.Oris
> 2.Tag Heur
> 3.Hamilton
> 4.Mido
> 5.Tissot


 I agree partially agree. I would put Tissot above Mido.


----------



## lalalandrus

DavidT2 said:


> I agree partially agree. I would put Tissot above Mido.


tissot is pretty bad with plastic wheel movements that break if you look at them wrong....


----------



## bwtrayer

lalalandrus said:


> tissot is pretty bad with plastic wheel movements that break if you look at them wrong....


Yea, I would definitely put a Tissot on your wrist before buying one. To me, they feel cheap. That being said, I rank them just like ConfusedOne had them:
1.Oris
2.Tag Heur
3.Hamilton 
4.Mido
5.Tissot

I've had 1 Hamilton, and 1 on the way. I've never been a Tag fan, but yes they are better than Hamilton. I've almost pulled the trigger on an Oris Diver numerous times and I'm sure I will have one some day. My first non-quartz watch was a Breitling SuperOcean and I paid and later sold it for $1400, definitely in your price range. Heck, you could buy two of them! LOL


----------



## Cauhauna

Tissot Seastar - I own one of these, which is equipped with an ETA 2824 movement, and I think it's a great watch.

It is now on nightstand duty, as I wear my Joma acquired Seamaster 300 ceramic (blue)

Here's a YouTube video I put together comparing the two:


----------



## JMann2380

Go Oris.


----------



## soaking.fused

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 12005682


Beautiful. Well done and congrats on your new Oris!


----------



## tinmichael

I thought Tag Heuer should go first as compared to Oris as it is much pricier and popular than ORIS?



DavidT2 said:


> I agree partially agree. I would put Tissot above Mido.


----------



## 4jamie

i recommend this! , https://www.oris.ch/en/home


----------



## ChiefWahoo

tinmichael said:


> I thought Tag Heuer should go first as compared to Oris as it is much pricier and popular than ORIS?


Price and popularity have what to do with quality?


----------



## Hart

Oris have a better finish and a more classic look for me, so i pick Oris!


----------



## JonS1967

I agree with the previous post that it depends on what type of what you're looking for. Of the brands mentioned, I have Oris, Hamilton and Heuer (as well as others). The Monaco is a bit over your budget, but all of the others are well within. I love them all for different reasons. So it just depends on what you're looking for. The Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope is an amazing piece as well if you're looking for a dressy Chrono.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rioc

That Junghans does look exquisite


----------



## drram1966

1.Tag
2.Oris
3.Hamilton 
4.Mido
5.Tissot

101...Movado


----------



## mj421

Of the brands you mentioned in your heading, I think Oris is the only independently owned family brand. That means a lot to me.
Of greater importance is finding a timepiece you enjoy, not a name.


----------



## dealaddict

I also like Oris in general. Except the recent Tag Autavia is awesome, but it is more than 3k. Also, the Junghans looks good too, haven't had a chance to try one.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank222

I would put TAG and Oris on the same level. TAG's advertising is annoying, but they make a decent watch. Hamilton is probably one of the best value for money watches out there. 

1.Oris / TAG
2.Hamilton 
3.Tissot
4.Mido


----------



## narendb

It's odd that many of you would place Hamilton above Tissot given that they're both in the same exact range in the Swatch group's bracket.


----------



## watch-newbie

I know this is an old thread and the OP is long gone but if his budget is $3k why not just get an omega, if that is one of the pieces he'd really like. They go for $2745 all the time on joma...

https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-21230412001003.html

I don't know if I'm missing something very obvious but yeah...


----------



## xhattan

No love for Eterna anymore? They´re still at least on par with Oris and far better than any of the other brands mention on this thread.


----------



## ermicas

In the 1k-3k price range I will go for either a Oris Aquis or a TAG Aquaracer...OR the Longines Hydroconquest.
All 3 are great sports/diver watches that have good brand value and with great price/quality ratio.


----------



## pete.kadar

Neognosis said:


> None of those brands have any "prestige" outside the WIS community.
> 
> Nobody cares. People care about Rolex and that's about it. All anyone who doesn't know anything about watches (most of the population) thinks is that Rolex and omega are the "top brands in the world" and that Rolex is the most expensive.
> 
> We easily lose lose sight of the fact that nobody else cares about watches, and somehow Rolex has a mythical prestige among the general population.
> 
> I have a hamilton and an oris. My Hamilton was bought gray market from eBay and is due for a service after 3 years. It's a fine watch.
> 
> My my oris is new and from an AD. I won't buy from gray market again. I think the oris is a better watch, but I'm probably not objective because I'm still in the honeymoon phase with my oris
> View attachment 11843258


The perception is as you have described. I'm new to the watch collection community and have learned much re: mechanical watches. I'm looking for my first Valjoux 7750 for Under $1500. I used to consider Roex Uppity snooty and pretentious. My opinion has changed and Now I consider them well made affordable for something that is basically indestructible. I'd also like to find a Silvana skin diver A Zenith Defy and a Maurice Lacrioux Aikon all in decent shape but that's a story for another time.


----------



## xbrhmz

My pick would be Tag - Oris - Longines - Hamilton/Mido/Tissot (depends on the watch style/series).

Example:
1. Oris Diver 65
2. Longines Spirit
3. Hamilton Intra Matic Auto Chrono
4. Mido Ocean Star Tribute
5. Tissot Gentleman


----------



## colonelpurple

Tag Heuer is by far and away the most prestigious, well know and well made. The in house calibres are amazing. Unfortunately many will be outside your Price range. Unfortunately watches forums are biased again Tag Heuer due to its marketing budget, but the general public are the opposite.

Oris is definitely second.


----------



## Alwaysontime12

Well, while reading my ( unpopular ) opinion, you should first and foremost buy what you love. Like others have said, if you take your time shopping, you can find some entry level luxury brands in your budget. Omega, Tudor, Breitling obviously pre-owned. 

1. Sinn
2.Oris
3.Junghans
4.Longines 
5.Hamilton
6.Tissot
99. Tag - I highly dislike Tag, I find them poor value and ugly. Only a couple I like but they are outside of your budget and I would never spend that on a tag. Even typing tag puts a nasty taste in my mouth. We all have that one brand we can't stand


----------

